# Chicken Soup for the Pet Lovers Soul Dog Food?



## Karey (May 23, 2009)

I've been doing research on dry dog food, and this food gets consistantly good ratings, and is a little more affordable than some of the other highly rated foods. Anyone try this food or have an opinion on it?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Mila ate the reduced calorie variety of this food for a while and did fine on it, but I needed to switch her to something with less protein for her kidneys.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I've heard some pretty good things about it. I researched it a little bit a few months ago and while not thrilled, I was pleased with what I saw. 

The only negative to it is it is owned by Diamond which had those recalls a few years back. I know that was then and this is now, I'm just a little weary of the brand still. Also, Chicken Soup was not associated with the recalls in anyway. The parent company, Diamond, had some of its other food labels recalled.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I will be switching my pup to that food eventually. She is on Premium Edge, another Diamond food but I have a harder time finding it. To me, and from what I've heard, the quality is pretty good.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

My daughter and her husband have had 2 dogs on Chicken Soup for Adults for a couple years and the dogs have done well with it. The protein and fat % are in a moderate range and the first several ingredients are good meat sources which is always a plus. I think they buy a 35 lb. bag for about $37. For a change of pace they are now transitioning the dogs to Healthwise - a Natura product as is EVO, Innova and California Natural. It has an even better ingredient list IMO, is made by a well thought of company and is reasonably priced at $36.50 for a 35lbs. bag.


----------



## Karey (May 23, 2009)

MyBentley said:


> My daughter and her husband have had 2 dogs on Chicken Soup for Adults for a couple years and the dogs have done well with it. The protein and fat % are in a moderate range and the first several ingredients are good meat sources which is always a plus. I think they buy a 35 lb. bag for about $37. For a change of pace they are now transitioning the dogs to Healthwise - a Natura product as is EVO, Innova and California Natural. It has an even better ingredient list IMO, is made by a well thought of company and is reasonably priced at $36.50 for a 35lbs. bag.


I'll read about Healthwise. Natura products are well rated but the EVO and Innova are way out of my price range, at least what I saw on the internet. Now that I realize that most of these foods I can get from my local feed store, I have more choices! :


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I wonder where they came up with the name *Chicken Soup for the Pet Lovers Soul*? When I grew up, chicken soup was a liquid product with noodles and chicken. Dumb name for dog food.:crash:


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Karey said:


> I'll read about Healthwise. Natura products are well rated but the EVO and Innova are way out of my price range, at least what I saw on the internet. Now that I realize that most of these foods I can get from my local feed store, I have more choices! :


I'm currently using Healthwise, and have been quite pleased with it.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

msdogs1976 said:


> I wonder where they came up with the name *Chicken Soup for the Pet Lovers Soul*? When I grew up, chicken soup was a liquid product with noodles and chicken. Dumb name for dog food.:crash:


My best guess is that the makers were looking to capitalize off the trademark of the popular books of the same name (there must be some rights or connection involved).

Chicken Soup appears to be a good food for the price. The deal breaker for me is that they do not guarantee use of ethoxiquin-free fish _supplies_ in their foods. Also, weren't they involved in some sort of recall at some point?


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Garfield said:


> My best guess is that the makers were looking to capitalize off the trademark of the popular books of the same name (there must be some rights or connection involved).
> 
> Chicken Soup appears to be a good food for the price. The deal breaker for me is that they do not guarantee use of ethoxiquin-free fish _supplies_ in their foods. Also, weren't they involved in some sort of recall at some point?


They have gone to ethoxiquin free products and have guaranteed that. That occurred over 2 years ago.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I was using this food for a couple years with Jasmine, she had a beautiful coat and stayed in shape well.

Then when I got Jules, I switched them to TOWT. Jazz gained weight horribly and her coat became coarse and dry.

Back to CSFTDLS I went and she is now losing weight again, her coat is fantastic and my dogs are thriving well and the cleanest ears I have ever seen.

I would highly recommend this food. Now with that in mind, I also believe there's not just one perfect food that fits every dogs needs but I would certainly give this one a try.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

gabbys mom said:


> They have gone to ethoxiquin free products and have guaranteed that. That occurred over 2 years ago.


Maybe they had a couple of years ago, but the response I got from the company as recently as last month indicated that while they themselves do not apply ethoxyquin in the preservation of the food, their suppliers indeed do in the preservation of (at least) the fish ingredients.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Garfield said:


> Maybe they had a couple of years ago, but the response I got from the company as recently as last month indicated that while they themselves do not apply ethoxyquin in the preservation of the food, their suppliers indeed do in the preservation of (at least) the fish ingredients.


That is the same message I received. Their fish meals come with ethoxyquin already in it. The companies thinking is that their cooking process kills off the ethoxyquin.


----------

